# Embarrassed at the gym.



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

When I work out I get really sweaty, and it's kind of embarrassing, especially for someone with SA. My face gets really flushed and there's sweat pouring off me. I keep feeling like people are looking at me and thinking I'm disgusting and gross. I know I shouldn't care but it's embarrassing to be seen like that. I just want the workout to be over and to go home. 

I've also been embarrassed because there are these younger guys and occasionally I see them looking at me. I do not go to the gym for that, to be stared at. I have no idea why they're staring, really, but I'm paranoid that they're looking at my butt (it's kind of big).

Does anyone have any suggestions how to get over this? Am I crazy? Arghhh.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> When I work out I get really sweaty, and it's kind of embarrassing, especially for someone with SA. My face gets really flushed and there's sweat pouring off me. I keep feeling like people are looking at me and thinking I'm disgusting and gross. I know I shouldn't care but it's embarrassing to be seen like that. I just want the workout to be over and to go home.
> 
> I've also been embarrassed because there are these younger guys and occasionally I see them looking at me. I do not go to the gym for that, to be stared at. I have no idea why they're staring, really, but I'm paranoid that they're looking at my butt (it's kind of big).
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions how to get over this? Am I crazy? Arghhh.


Wrong section but I do that all the time.

But I never pay attention to people sweating at the gym. I never say " hey that guy is sweating profusely. I just focus on what I'm doing. I never judge at the gym.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are sweating at the gym, thats a good thing. Unless your gym doubles as a fashion show, i wouldnt even focus on anything but you working out. maybe try to drown everything out with an ipod and a hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Go hit a sport where there are only women. I dunno, maybe tae-bo or some things like that.

Sweat is normal at the gym, they say if u don't break a sweat u didn't worked out hard enough.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> When I work out I get really sweaty, and it's kind of embarrassing, especially for someone with SA...


hmm. I grew up being into track and field throughout school and personally I thought sweating looked pretty cool,. It shows the intensity you are putting into your workouts. You should really think of it as something to be proud of while at the gym. While other people are slacking and not really putting any effort into their excercises, your actually putting in the work and staying in there and giving it your all.

Honestly, if the people at that gym are really serious about staying fit and exercising they understand well enough that sweating comes with the territory and are not giving a second thought about it. If not, then your just at the wrong gym.

Just think to yourself that everyone is there for the same reason as you.

As for the people staring at you, some people are dumb-a****.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

People really don't care what others are doing at the gym because they are so concentrated on their own workout. I know it's hard for someone with SA to think that way (I struggle sometimes with it myself), but it's the truth.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

WAY WAY over thinking it.
Just get in there and enjoy the workout. As was said above, most people don't even notice you because they're so focused on their own workout.
I used to feel the same way as you did, self conscious, for a while, but then I really realized what I said above, and the problem went away.
I once even tore my pants doing squats and had about 20 people look at me.
To make matters worse, I had nothing else to change into and even had someone start laughing out loud that said "Sorry man, but that's too funny not to laugh at"
I could have walked out of the gym, embarrassed, but instead I just laughed it off, got focused again and finished my workout.
Went back to the gym a few days later (this time with a pair of shorts that weren't gonna split ) and by then everyone had forgotten what happened anyway.

I just go there, mind my own business, bust my ***, enjoy the hell out of it and don't worry what others think.
Once you can get into that mindset, your confidence will go way up in the gym and you're step further in your battle against SA.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This is not a uncommon anxiety.... 

You just need to learn to focus on your routine. Most people at the gym dont care about your fitness level and wont even notice you unless you make a scene. Over time you'll feel less stupid


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

If your face gets really flushed, you can use dermablend to cover it up.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I sometimes get mild anxiety about it too, but after awhile i get used to the atmosphere and whenever i think people are judging I think "were all here for the same reason to get more fit so it doesnt matter which level im at as long as i feel myself improving my workouts" and the anxiety goes away (although im not sure how bad your SA is, but maybe try it, it might help).. if you find yourself most uncomfortable because of guys looking, perhaps go to a woman only gym


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I just wish men wouldn't look at me. It makes me so uncomfortable. What is even going on inside their heads? Bleh.

Anyway, I get embarrassed when I swim in the pool, too. Tonight I was swimming and I just felt self conscious. I know I look fat in my bathing suit, and I'm trying to do something about it, but it's just frustrating. I just feel so self conscious swimming with perfect strangers with barely anything on.

I'm such a mess. lol.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Aren't places like the gym where it's meant to sweat? Sweat is considered sexy by many too, especially when it's evident that it results from intense physical workout.

I used to go to spinning classes, had drops of sweat on my face and was proud of it. Several guys a couple of bikes away from me sweat so much that they put a little cloth under the front of the bike for it to absorb the down-pouring rain. I didn't mind. Good for them.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

My personal trainer used to compliment me on how sweaty I would get. It got to the point where I didn't feel good about my workout unless I was drenched. Ha!

As far as the guys, sometimes people just look around to get ideas for workouts. As long as they're not saying anything to you, don't give them another thought.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sweaty woman, big butt... You have no idea what those kids might be thinking. There is nothing to worry about though.


----------



## EntropySmith (Dec 4, 2011)

If your in the gym and not sweating then why are you there? The guys looking at you may be attracted to you, thats nothing to be ashamed of, many females would like that problem.


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

From a males perspective, I also struggled with this intense feeling of scrutiny at the gym. I think Petrovsk Mizinski gave the same advice I would, the more you go to the gym and are concentrated on your goals, the less of a problem other people will be at the gym for you. It still bothers me at the gym, can make every move I make calculated and uncomfortable. It's hard to feel comfortable just looking around a big room with many people in front of me. The less there are, the easier I find it - I try to avoid peak hours for anxiety and for productivity sake. I'm more likely to wait for a machine that is empty than work out right next to someone else.

The guys are checking you out, all guys do this to all women. If there is a woman in the room, we will try to look without seeming rude. I wouldn't over think it, people just want to be aware of others - especially the opposite sex. What are they thinking? they're not thinking anything but enlarging their bicep. A guy at the gym is not going to dwell on a girl that is there unless he actually wants to talk. A lot of guys are only their to work on their self image and maintain or improve their confidence. Saying that, I know and sympathize with your problems with eye contact and being comfortable doing your own thing in shared space with strangers.


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

I sometimes cut out the 30-90 sec breaks youre supposed to take inbetween sets short so I don't have to stand around doing nothing =x


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Imagine everybody else in the gym is naked, and covered in spaghetti..

(but seriously, everybody gets a sweat on, it's totally normal, I sweat like a godamn sprinkler when I work out, and I get hot looking. Something that helped me in the gym was to know that everything on your face is _massively exagerated _by your mind. Most people don't even notice, look around next time, people in general don't judge and don't stare. You're not as fat as you think you are)

Good luck!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> When I work out I get really sweaty, and it's kind of embarrassing, especially for someone with SA. My face gets really flushed and there's sweat pouring off me. I keep feeling like people are looking at me and thinking I'm disgusting and gross. I know I shouldn't care but it's embarrassing to be seen like that. I just want the workout to be over and to go home.
> 
> I've also been embarrassed because there are these younger guys and occasionally I see them looking at me. I do not go to the gym for that, to be stared at. I have no idea why they're staring, really, but I'm paranoid that they're looking at my butt (it's kind of big).
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions how to get over this? Am I crazy? Arghhh.


what exercises do you do at the gym? weights? if so you can do exercise at home without spending alot of money on costly equipment.

http://www.bodylastics.com/?iorb=4764&utm_source=sponsored&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=broi

you can do the same if not more exercises on these as you could the bowflex. my friend has these and hes cut and ripped. dosent matter if its weights or bands what tones you up is resistance.

iam not saying runaway from your problems,but at least you can get well aquainted with exercise from your improvements youll make plus be alot more focused in your workouts without having to worry about other people. start out with thoses then after awhile then return to the gym.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> When I work out I get really sweaty, and it's kind of embarrassing, especially for someone with SA. My face gets really flushed and there's sweat pouring off me. I keep feeling like people are looking at me and thinking I'm disgusting and gross. I know I shouldn't care but it's embarrassing to be seen like that. I just want the workout to be over and to go home.
> 
> I've also been embarrassed because there are these younger guys and occasionally I see them looking at me. I do not go to the gym for that, to be stared at. I have no idea why they're staring, really, but I'm paranoid that they're looking at my butt (it's kind of big).
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions how to get over this? Am I crazy? Arghhh.


hell ....i applaud you for getting up and going in the first damn place.your actually getting up and doing something for yourself that will make you feel better about yourself emotionally physically. you should applaud yourself. alot of people here would never do that. they would rather whine and wallow in there bulls**t.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

proximo20 said:


> Sweaty woman, big butt... You have no idea what those kids might be thinking. There is nothing to worry about though.


HA! you know what,now that i think about it i was one of thoses guys.last time going to the gym i could barely focus on what i was doing from looking at the spanish girls with big butts and sweat stains in there crouches. really hard to focus on exercise when your so fcoused on people not seeing you tent pitching.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody sweats at the gym. If they don't there is something wrong with them. I have hyperhydrosis with Paxil - it happens. I just make sure I smell good. :stu


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> HA! you know what,now that i think about it i was one of thoses guys.last time going to the gym i could barely focus on what i was doing from looking at the spanish girls with big butts and sweat stains in there crouches. really hard to focus on exercise when your so fcoused on people not seeing you tent pitching.


Are you kidding me? What the hell!!!!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Are you kidding me? What the hell!!!!


what?!?!? were both sailing in the same boat here. you was embaressed some guys are looking at you and i was embaressed about people looking at my tent pitching. were connected you and i.:boogie


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

I just wanna make you sweat, I wannaaaaa make you sweat, i wanna makeee you sweattt, sweeeatt. God I hate David Guetta.

Related to what you said, it's the gym, if you are actually trying to make an effort you are going to sweat. My gym doesn't have a swimming pool, but I make one after squatting. Sweating isn't a problem unless you leave equipment with it, then that is the only time people will care.

If people really are looking at you disgusted and grossed out, they aren't real gym goers, probably on facebook talking about working out, while on minimal cardio machine settings for a 1hr. They'll be gone by next week, so you shouldn't nor have to worry.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

going to the gym is nerve wrecking but once you're there, doing some exercise you soon realise that everyone is too busy sweating themselves to look at what someone else is doing...


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

JudgeDreddlikescookies said:


> going to the gym is nerve wrecking but once you're there, doing some exercise you soon realise that everyone is too busy sweating themselves to look at what someone else is doing...


Except Dr Hobo Scratch MD.

If you're so worried about that, maybe stop ogling girls and actually work out. That might help.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> If you're so worried about that, maybe stop ogling girls and actually work out. That might help.


um what


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

whoops just realised you're talking about another member


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> HA! you know what,now that i think about it i was one of thoses guys.last time going to the gym i could barely focus on what i was doing from looking at the spanish girls with big butts and sweat stains in there crouches. really hard to focus on exercise when your so fcoused on people not seeing you tent pitching.


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why we should cover our butts at the gym! Lmao :haha


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> what?!?!? were both sailing in the same boat here. you was embaressed some guys are looking at you and i was embaressed about people looking at my tent pitching. were connected you and i.:boogie


Reading the back and forth banter made it sound like you two are dating. I sense a love connection here.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

dkriot said:


> Reading the back and forth banter made it sound like you two are dating. I sense a love connection here.


Um...

no.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why we should cover our butts at the gym! Lmao :haha


Some of us, unfortunately, have to wear really big t shirts. Makes me ALMOST envy girls with little, flat butts...but not really.


----------



## definenormal (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweating at the gym is fantastic! Own it! As a Personal trainer I love nothing more than seeing people working for what they want. I don't see it as anything to be ashamed of, just try to have a hand towel with you and wipe the machine you were using. 

As for the men, have you thought of joining an all womens gym, or a gym which has uni-sex gyms + a women's suite in a different room? I don't know what your circumstances are in terms of location and service availability, it's just a suggestion


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Um...
> 
> no.


Text based communication is so confusing. I keep mistakenly confuse things for playful banter when they are not. Still I did sense that you two were flirting. Was I wrong?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

No, we weren't. He was talking about how he ogles women at the gym and his little friend reacts, I was telling him he should maybe focus on his workouts instead of having wandering eyes.

Read back and look at what I said...nothing flirtatious.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> No, we weren't. He was talking about how he ogles women at the gym and his little friend reacts, I was telling him he should maybe focus on his workouts instead of having wandering eyes.
> 
> Read back and look at what I said...nothing flirtatious.


I'm not so good with the internet. I seem to keep misconstruing people's messages.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> When I work out I get really sweaty, and it's kind of embarrassing, especially for someone with SA. My face gets really flushed and there's sweat pouring off me. I keep feeling like people are looking at me and thinking I'm disgusting and gross. I know I shouldn't care but it's embarrassing to be seen like that. I just want the workout to be over and to go home.
> 
> I've also been embarrassed because there are these younger guys and occasionally I see them looking at me. I do not go to the gym for that, to be stared at. I have no idea why they're staring, really, but I'm paranoid that they're looking at my butt (it's kind of big).
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions how to get over this? Am I crazy? Arghhh.


Oh trust me.... I'm sorry if it bugs you, but I'd take it as a compliment, unless you're on the otherrrr side of the spectrum.... no comment. I do that every time I'm go, and I usually get a good sweat in. There's _always _a couple cute girl in tight yoga pants, never fails. I can't help it. No need to be embarrassed; if you look around, I'm sure you will find someone in there who's probably more worried about people looking at them than you are, ha. But trust me, people are there to focus and sculpt their bodies. And check out the ladies/dudes at the appropriate time. Just get in there, get a nice sweat in, and you're off. You'll adjust naturally to the gym culture the more you go.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

dkriot said:


> Reading the back and forth banter made it sound like you two are dating. I sense a love connection here.


 !!!!! HOW DID YOU FIND OUT !!!!! oh no!!! our secret love affair is out now !!! everyones going to be in our business !!!!!

DUDE !!!! SSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHH !!!!! nobodys is supposed to know about our secret love affair !!!! ITS A SECRET !!!!!!

DUDE!!!! YOU CANT GO TYPING THIS STUFF ON THE FORUMS !!!!!
people might read it and find out about our love for one another
SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHH!!!! KEEP IT DOWN !!!!

nobody here knows about me & her.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Um...
> 
> no.


PSSSSSSST PSSSSSSSST (Dr Hobo Scratch MD is whispering)

hello my love !
hello my lil cheez it !

hey my sugary sweetned honey bunches of oats frosted shredded mini wheat spoonful of crisp alabama morning sunny sunshine delight<3

guess what? there on to our super hot & steamy secret secret love affair!
what are we going to do?!?!?!

some guy named dkriot said something on the exercise forum telling the world about ......."GuLp".....US !

i think its time we shed this tiresome scaly lizard skin preventing the illuminatin of or love !!

i think its time we take these lamas to school baby. the jig is up.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> hey my sugary sweetned honey bunches of oats frosted shredded mini wheat spoonful of crisp alabama morning sunny sunshine delight<3


*pukes*

Alabama?? I think you meant to say MA morning. 

Okay, seriously though, I'm not flirting with anyone.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

definenormal said:


> Sweating at the gym is fantastic! Own it! As a Personal trainer I love nothing more than seeing people working for what they want. I don't see it as anything to be ashamed of, just try to have a hand towel with you and wipe the machine you were using.
> 
> As for the men, have you thought of joining an all womens gym, or a gym which has uni-sex gyms + a women's suite in a different room? I don't know what your circumstances are in terms of location and service availability, it's just a suggestion


how long have you been a personnel trainer for? i got a cardio question. i do an hour of cardio every morning for anxiety and depression. my max hear rate is 172. a month or two ago i was able to keep my heart rate maintained at around 160 - 165. if a good song on my mp3 player came on i could do 175-180. but as of a few weeks ago when i was able to go a full hour i find it a struggle to maintain my heart rate at 150 even though my iam puttin gin the same amount of effort i was before. is that common? iam covered in sweat i have a fan in front and in back of me and i have water beside. iam putting in the effort and it fustrates me to no end.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol I don't look at women that are super sweaty, but when I see a big girl or guy that is really struggling, I kind of "lol" in my head. I know it's mean but it's funny. It's not my fault they are working out incorrectly. 

Anyway, maybe you should not be so self-conscious and just focus on working out.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Some of us, unfortunately, have to wear really big t shirts. Makes me ALMOST envy girls with little, flat butts...but not really.


lmao little flat butts. Hey, butts are butts! Big t-shirts, sweaters, whatever helps ;D


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Nathan Talli said:


> Lol I don't look at women that are super sweaty, but when I see a big girl or guy that is really struggling, I kind of "lol" in my head. I know it's mean but it's funny. It's not my fault they are working out incorrectly.
> 
> Anyway, maybe you should not be so self-conscious and just focus on working out.


Wow, that's really rude. They are trying to get in shape and they're trying to get healthy and you're laughing at them.

I would think as someone with SA you'd have some sympathy, but I guess not. I'm sorry, how are they working out incorrectly? Just because they're overweight?

Working out is hard when you're overweight, I know because I am. It isn't funny, and you are mean. It is your fault that you choose to treat people disrespectfully.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> lmao little flat butts.


Hey, at least their pants fit more easily, nothing in the way. lol.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> *pukes*
> 
> Alabama?? I think you meant to say MA morning.
> 
> Okay, seriously though, I'm not flirting with anyone.


Hehe, it's okay. Ms Loquacious and Dr Hobo. Sounds good together don't you think? :boogie


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah my fear is guys staring at my butt or watching for crotch sweat LOL pervsss. I need to desensitize myself. 

To the OP the more you focus on your work out the better you'll feel. you don't have anything to be embarrassed about. You're making effort for your health good for you!- most people don't.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

dkriot said:


> Hehe, it's okay. Ms Loquacious and Dr Hobo. Sounds good together don't you think? :boogie


<3 you should see our love child we made together. <3 
shes a member here to of the forums !! i love them soo much :kiss<3 <3 <3 <3

WAIT..ummm..... i .....mean...ummm.........who's Ms loquacious ?? i dont know who you are referring to sir.......iam not aware of this individual whom you speak of.....umm yeah....i dont know what your talking about....:roll

iam involved in a serious commited relationship with some already..
and its with jesus. and i dont cheat on him!


----------

